# Fetal Non Stress Test?



## aandersoncpc (Jun 3, 2011)

Can our OB doc charge for the interpretation of a Fetal Non Stress Test after it is performed?


----------



## britbrit852003 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, my ob charges for that all the time, just add the mod 26. We bill it as 59025/26. We don't get paid very much because its just an interpretation but some is better than nothing for the work he did.


----------



## Alitam_m@yahoo.com (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree we do too. even if you sned the pt to the Hosp, you can have the report faxed to the office and still bill


----------

